# 

## agresst

Witam,
W przyszłości mam zamiar wybudowac dom i pomału nabywam wiedzę przydatną w tym przedsięwzięciu.W mojej pracy ocieram się często o budowlankę ( ślusarz-spawacz, monter schodów ,balustrad).Dodatkowo wcześniej brałem czynny udział w budowie domu rodziców , budynków gospodarczych i innych ( garaże wiaty.itp) W związku z tym zamierzam wykorzystując swoja wiedzę jakieś tam doświadczenie sam zrobic tyle ile dam radę.Zastanawia mnie tylko kwestia ile przez własną robociznę jestem w stanie zaoszczędzic. Przeglądając  internet często spotykam się ze stwierdzeniem że np.Nie wybudujesz 100m2 domu za 100 w stanie surowym/.Ja właśnie tyle chciałbym przeznaczyc.
Pytanie moje brzmi czy według was jest możliwe wybudowanie domu za 100 tys.

1/
-Dom 7m x 11m
-z poddaszem użytkowym
-beton komórkowy
-dach dwuspadowy ~30*
-bez piwnic

2.
-Fundament ( ława fundamentowa ) - własna robocizna
-mury beton komórkowy - własna robocizna
-Kominy cegła -w-r
-stropy belkowe - w-r
-dach dwuspadowy (Wiązar płatwiowo-kleszczowy lub jętkowy) własne robocizna + własne materialy ( belki ,krokwie, łaty  itp.)
-pokrycie blacho-dachówka - w -r 
-wylewki - w -r
-tynki zlecony firmie
-instalacja elektryczna - zlecona firmie
-instalacja: woda ogrzewanie podłogowe - w 90% własna robocizna znajomy hydraulik sprawdzi i pomoże troszkę.
-Okna -zlecone firmie 
-Ocieplenie ( styropian 15cm +siatka klej grunt) -własna robocizna.
-Drzwi -własny montaż

Nie znam cen wszystkich materiałów ale wydaje mi się że w/w prace są do zrobienia w budżecie 100 tys. Wydaje mi się że wiekszośc pieniędzy pochłania robocizna.

----------


## danse

:wink:

----------


## turalyon

Stan surowy sie da bez problemu - ty piszesz o developerskim - nie ma szans

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Kalkulator... obliczyć ilość  materiałów ... zapytać w hurtowni ...
Projekt w ręce do elektryka...i tynkarza 
Praca własna ... realnie ocenić możliwości ....czasowe i umiejętności ...
Doliczyć koszt pracy POMOCNIKÓW

----------


## sylwekr

Też bym chciał w takiej kwocie się zmieścić jak piszesz. Też buduję prosty domek, ok 100m2 i ok 90% prac zamierzam sam zrobić. MA być tanio, ale na wszystkim nie zamierzam oszczędzać, i ja będę zadowolony jak w 200 tys zamknę się, chociaż za bardzo na to nie liczę. Samą hydraulikę liczę 30-40 tys z moim wykonaniem.......

----------


## agresst

Możesz opisac co mieści się pod hasłem hydraulika?
Pod hasłem własna robocizna nie mam na myśli tylko swoją osobę a ludzi z najbliższej rodzinny którzy będą pomagac oraz znajomych który winni mi są ,,przysługę"

----------


## sylwekr

> Możesz opisac co mieści się pod hasłem hydraulika?
> Pod hasłem własna robocizna nie mam na myśli tylko swoją osobę a ludzi z najbliższej rodzinny którzy będą pomagac oraz znajomych który winni mi są ,,przysługę"


Przyłacze wody
Kanaliza + przydomowa oczyszczalnia ścieków
Woda użytkowa - rozprowadzenie zimnej + instalacja do ciepłej
Centralne ogrzewanie (podłogówka) z pompą ciepła powietrze-woda (ewentualnie piec na eko-groszek)

I to robota będzie w 100% moja, jak zdecyduję się na pompę ciepła to tylko kogoś wezmę do jej montażu.

----------


## agresst

Z tego co się dowiedziałem w moim przypadku podłaczenie do miejskiej sieci ( woda+ścieki) 8k. Ale nie ma to wiekszego znaczenia bo w moim harmonogramie na 100 tys nie ma  podłączeń (woda ,prąd, ścieki) ani pieca. Mam zamiar tylko rozciągnąc instalacje do wody,odpływy i , ułożyc podłogowe ( same rury grzewcze bez rozdzielaczy zaworów itp.
Przeglądam aktualnie ceny materiałów i utwierdzam się w przekonaniu że jest to wykonalne.W wolnej chwili sporządzę pełny kosztorys i zamieszczę.

----------


## gti11

A na czas budowy wezmiesz  z rok urlopu czy będziesz budował po pracy tak z 10 lat?

----------


## agresst

Na budowie mam zamiar byc po godzinach pracy + 1 dzień w weekend.Stale będzie tam 2-3 pracowników z rodziny ( np. ojciec i teść).Urlop który mi przysługuje 21 dni ROBOCZYCH daje cały miesiąc  wolnego w tym czasie można zrobic wiele.Wiem że niektórych uciska że nie maja możliwości zrobienia czegoś samemu bądź rodziny która nieodpłatnie pomoże ale rozmawiamy tu o kosztach ( głownie materiałów) a nie o tym że ja będę miał 5 czy 10 pracowników i czy stracę na to rok czy 5 lat.
Byłem uczestnikiem lania fundamentów gdzie o godzinie 12.00 umówiona była grucha a o 5.00 wytyczone tylko fundamenty.Ręcznie przez dwunastu chłopa udało się wykopac i zalać do 17.00. 
Wiele krytykuje się technologie budowlaną z lat 80-90 ale  jako monter balustrad i schodów mogę powiedziec tylko tyle że te niby nowe domy z super technologią  są w wielu przypadkach g*wno warte. Stropy z takiego betonu  ze się płakac chce, izolacja fundamentu żenada, obróbki balkonów to samo.

Spodziewałem się takich reakcji bo mało kto podejmuje się takiego zadania, głownie z wygody. Ale co jest lepsze zbudowac dom za 100 tyś samemu poświęcić trochę zdrowia dwa lata pod olac wakację. Czy zbierac 10 lat  300 tys ? Większośc nie kuma że gdybym dysponował większą gotówką o pewnie bym zlecił komuś budowę.
A opcja kredytu nie wchodzi w grę bo nie chce kuli u nogi na całe życie

----------


## jajmar

> Z tego co się dowiedziałem w moim przypadku podłaczenie do miejskiej sieci ( woda+ścieki) 8k. Ale nie ma to wiekszego znaczenia bo w moim harmonogramie na 100 tys nie ma  podłączeń (woda ,prąd, ścieki) ani pieca. Mam zamiar tylko rozciągnąc instalacje do wody,odpływy i , ułożyc podłogowe ( same rury grzewcze bez rozdzielaczy zaworów itp.
> Przeglądam aktualnie ceny materiałów i utwierdzam się w przekonaniu że jest to wykonalne.W wolnej chwili sporządzę pełny kosztorys i zamieszczę.


Dawaj kosztorys i projekt.

----------


## jajmar

> Wiem że niektórych uciska że nie maja możliwości zrobienia czegoś samemu bądź rodziny która nieodpłatnie


Których ? 




> Byłem uczestnikiem lania fundamentów gdzie o godzinie 12.00 umówiona była grucha a o 5.00 wytyczone tylko fundamenty.Ręcznie przez dwunastu chłopa udało się wykopac i zalać do 17.00. 
> 
> Wiele krytykuje się technologie budowlaną z lat 80-90 ale  jako monter balustrad i schodów mogę powiedziec tylko tyle że te niby nowe domy z super technologią  są w wielu przypadkach g*wno warte. Stropy z takiego betonu  ze się płakac chce, izolacja fundamentu żenada,


Opisz jak ten kolega zaizolwał fundamenty lane w grunt. 




> Spodziewałem się takich reakcji bo mało kto podejmuje się takiego zadania, głownie z wygody. Ale co jest lepsze zbudowac dom za 100 tyś samemu poświęcić trochę zdrowia dwa lata pod olac wakację.


Kolego wyluzuj, jak wybudujesz dom  za 100 tyś w stanie deweloperskim będzisz mógł się nosić jak paw, na razie tego nie zrobiłeś. Tu sporo osób ma już pierwsze domy za sobą i wiedzą co piszą.

----------


## aiki

Surowy bez problemu postawisz, nawet zamknięty ale tynki i instalacje to już chyba trochę w górę poleci.
Kanalizacja i woda może niewielki koszt ale już elektryka trochę szarpnie - chyba, że mówimy o rozłożeniu kabli a nie o montażu pstryczków elektryczków i innych pier.... . ogrzewanie jakie? Kaloryfery? tak samo jak z prądem. Czy podłogówka?.

----------


## agresst

Elektryka tylko kable.
Podłogówka.
Lane w grunt izolował poziomo na wylaną ławę papa termo i potem bloczki betonowe.Bloczki izolował też pionowo dysperbitem.

Nie będę się nosił jak paw i nie robię tego.Mogę powiedzieć że też mam dom za sobą bo znam dokładnie rozliczenia i realia budowy domu rodziców i znajomego, ba dobrą sprawę byłem tam obecny przez większośc prac do stanu developerskiego / zamkniętego surowego.

----------


## fotohobby

Tutaj ludzie budowali już domy tej  od podstaw swoimi rękami,  nikomu nie udało się  zrobic tego, o czym piszesz za 100k.
Wiec się nie łudź.

----------


## fotohobby

> Elektryka tylko kable.
> Podłogówka.
> Lane w grunt izolował poziomo na wylaną ławę papa termo i potem bloczki betonowe.Bloczki izolował też pionowo dysperbitem.


Przydalby się jakiś styropian na ławę i bloczki.

----------


## agresst

Zrobię tak jak kolega jajmar powiedział,Przedstawię projekt i zrobię kosztorys.wtedy będzie o czym dalej dyskutować.Sam nie jestem w 100% pewny że się to uda bo gdyby tak było nie zakładał bym tematu i nie pytał ale staram się bronić swojego planu i zdania na ten temat. To chyba zrozumiałe?Poza tym nie mowiłem jaki dokładnie ma być jakie są moje oczekiwania itd.

----------


## aiki

Dla porównania zobacz w stopce jest domek o podobnych wymiarach jak ten, który Ty planujesz. W obecnym stanie jest ok 90 tyś i za 10 tyś to mi nikt do deweloperskiego go nie doprowadzi. Ekipy na budowie dwie: więźba i okna i koszt tych ekip to 3,5 tyś. reszta samemu poza koparką która łacznie wyniosła 450 zł. STan na dzisiaj to SSZ bez bramy garażowej i drzwi. Z instalacji to trochę kanalizy

----------


## artix1

> Nie znam cen wszystkich materiałów ale wydaje mi się że w/w prace są do zrobienia w budżecie 100 tys. Wydaje mi się że wiekszośc pieniędzy pochłania robocizna.


 Nie koniecznie robocizna. Odliczając koszt robocizny, stan SSO mojego domu wyniósł ponad 70tys. Z robocizną 90tys z kawałkiem. Stan SSZ 120tys z"groszami". Oprócz murarki, wstawienia okien, pospnania rozdzielnicy, wszystkie prace zrobiłem sam. Materiał na mury kosztował tylko 14tys, cieszyło mnie to bardzo oczywiście, do tego zacząłem dokupować "drobiazgi" typu ocieplenie, folie, izolacje przeciwwilgociowe, jakieś narzędzia itd. itp. Koszt zybko zaczął rosnąć. Okna energooszczędne, nie widzę powodu zakupu okien o znacznie gorszych parametrach, żeby zaoszczędzić kilka tysięcy, ocieplenie także o sporej grubości i niskiej lambdzie. Te wszystkie zabiegi już procentują, kilka dni temu właczyliśmy dopiero jeden grzejnik w salonie poniewż temp. spadła do 19'C. Już mieszkamy i przy okazji się wykńczamy. Koszt m2 w tej chwili wynosi 1760zł/m2. (240tys. zł) i to jeszcze nie koniec. Materiały kupowałem z głową i po intesywnych negocjacjach, jednocześnie dbając o jakość i ich parametry. Robocizna w całej inwestycji to tylko 25tys.zł, reszta to materiały. Tu 500zł, tam 1500zet i nawet nie wiesz kiedy konto robi się puste. Budżet 100tys za deweloperkę to moim zdaniem niewiele, a na pewno nie wystarczająco na 100 metrowy dom. Na szczęście przepisy już wymuszają odpowiednią rubość izolacji, bo szukając każdego grosza, ociepliłbyś ściany 5cm czegos białego i prawie nic na fundamenty, o podłogach nie wspominjąc. Taka jest kolej rzeczy przy niskim budżecie. Pilnuj tych praw przy budowie, bo w przyszłości będą oszczędzać wydatki na utrzmanie domu. Mogę tylko życzyć powodzenia, bo zapał widzę masz  :smile:

----------


## Bejaro

Koszty projektu  geodety kier.bud też po znajomości i za darmo?Wszystkie media rozumiem mają być wykonane i odebrane po 2 latach-wtedy warunki  tech. stracą ważność.

----------


## agresst

> Koszty projektu  geodety kier.bud też po znajomości i za darmo?Wszystkie media rozumiem mają być wykonane i odebrane po 2 latach-wtedy warunki  tech. stracą ważność.


Przecież w 1 poście jest zawarte jakie prace obejmuje budżet 100 tys. I nie ma tam mowy o projekcie geodecie i kierowniku.
A jeżeli już o ty mowa to 
Projekt 2-3 tyś ?
Kierownik 2 tyś?
Nie wiem ile bierze geodeta

----------


## Bejaro

> Przecież w 1 poście jest zawarte jakie prace obejmuje budżet 100 tys. I nie ma tam mowy o projekcie geodecie i kierowniku.
> A jeżeli już o ty mowa to 
> Projekt 2-3 tyś ?
> Kierownik 2 tyś?
> Nie wiem ile bierze geodeta


Niestety pytasz ile zaoszczędzisz na robociżnie chyba najpierw,należy ustalić ile wydasz na materiały.W zestawieniu nie ma stali i oczywiście piachu  do zasypywania-piach też sam przywieziesz i sam zasypiesz ubijesz projekt to jedno adaptacja to kolejne koszty geodeta skasuje za mapę do celów projektowych i za wytyczenie budynku-to tylko takie drobne,tak jak skoczek,wibrator betoniarka i cała masa kabelków młoteczków szlifierek przecinarek tarczy i gwożdzi folii styropianu pianek........to tylko następne duperelki mało kto liczy ale też kosztują.Transport i rozładunek też darmowy.Instalacja bez kotłowni-super jak długo masz zamiar trzymać w nieocieplonym domu tynki i wylewki-drzwi tylko zewnętrzne czy wewnętrzne tez obejmuje to zestawienie?

----------


## agresst

Dobra proponuje dalej nie dyskutować bo jeżeli piszę że budżet obejmuje to czy tamto to tego się trzymamy a nie gdybamy co mam czego nie mam itd.To bezsensu.

----------


## jajmar

> Dobra proponuje dalej nie dyskutować bo jeżeli piszę że budżet obejmuje to czy tamto to tego się trzymamy a nie gdybamy co mam czego nie mam itd.To bezsensu.


Ale to ty popełniasz spory błąd. Piszesz że wybudujesz dam za 100 tyś a potem wyłaczasz z tego projekty, nadzór, przyłacza, kotłownie  albo to_ "ułożyc podłogowe ( same rury grzewcze bez rozdzielaczy zaworów itp."_  - Rura na podłogówkę na 100m2 kosztuje ~1,5-2,5 tyś i to jak rozumiem mieści się w budżecie, tylko co z tego wynika skoro nie da się zrobić samej rury. To nawet nie jest kwestia braku kotlowni tylko brak rozdzielaczy zaworów powoduje że nie przeprowadzisz prób szczelności układu czyli nikt o zdrowych zmysłach nie powienien wykonac wylewek.

----------


## gti11

> Dobra proponuje dalej nie dyskutować bo jeżeli piszę że budżet obejmuje to czy tamto to tego się trzymamy a nie gdybamy co mam czego nie mam itd.To bezsensu.


W tym temacie tylko Ty gdybasz reszta pisze z własnych doświadczeń . Budowa będzie kosztować więcej nisz myślisz i będzie trwać kilka lat . A na koniec proponowałbym przeczytać http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...wojego-domu-bo bo za 10 lat będziesz następny ...

----------


## marchew

polecam:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ns-marzy%C4%87

----------


## Bejaro

Inni już napisali-ty w zestawieniu masz to i tamto, którego nie da się zrobić nie mając tego czego w twoim zestawieniu brakuje-bezsensu tu się zgodzę.

----------


## artix1

> Nie wiem ile bierze geodeta


 Wytyczenie budynku 500zł, mapka powykonawcza 550zł (netto), kominiarz 180zł, pomiary elektryczne 300zł, do tego dolicz ewentualne zmiany w projekcie (oby nie było, bo każda zmiana to "pincet" i więcej  :smile:  ). Energetyka ze swoja skrzyneczką 2200zł, przyłącze wody z papierami 150zł.

----------


## Elfir

> Projekt 2-3 tyś ?
> Kierownik 2 tyś?


A adaptacja? a projekt przyłączy? projekt zjazdu, jeśli potrzeba?

----------


## Kal_b_E

100 tysięcy za taki zestaw prac jest nieosiągalne, przy sporym wkładzie własnej pracy za 100 tysięcy uda Ci się osiągnąć stan surowy zamknięty i może część instalacji. 

Pomijam przy tym kwestie takie jak koszt zakupu działki czy koszt przyłączy, bo równie dobrze mogą one kosztować 5000 jak i milion (działka w Warszawie).

Jeżeli chodzi o sam koszt budowy domu to skorzystaj z naszego kalkulatora i oblicz sobie, jaki może być minimalny koszt (jeżeli część prac chcesz wykonać samodzielnie to po prostu ich nie zaznaczaj). Myślę, że przy dużym wkładzie własnej pracy i korzystaniu naprawdę z najtańszych materiałów stan deweloperski (SSZ + instalacje + posadzki + tynki + elewacja) osiągniesz za minimum 150 000 zł.

----------

